# Amplificador de 60 watts RMS.



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 19, 2007)

hola a todos este es mi primer aporte en el foro, aquí les dejo un amplificador de 60 watts RMS de alta fidelidad espero les sirva ya que es muy sencillo de hacer.........

y en caso de cualquier duda me consultan numas

saludos..


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 19, 2007)

Muy buena aportación, pero te agradeceríamos que si has realizado el proyecto que nos contaras como suena, el consumo, si has sustituido algun transistor por algún equivalente, y si tienes la PBC realizada, que la adjuntes al foro, así podriamos evaluar el circuito.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 19, 2007)

hola tecnicdeso este amplificador consume 6 amperes por rama 

suena espectacularmente bien yo lo tengo armado en mi casa en estereo le tienes que conectar una carga de 8 ohm


los cambios que le he hecho 

son:

le agregue 2 transistores 2n 3055 en paralelo a los otros 2 transistores 2n 3055 para aumentar un poco mas la potencia y asi a la ves no se recalientan tanto los 2 transistores...... 

en caso de cualquier consulta pregunten numas

saludos..........................


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 23, 2007)

La verdad que no salen los números. Si consume 6 amperes por rama estaríamos hablando de 250W rms. Pon imágenes del circuito que tienes hecho si es posible. Este tipo de transistor no suele rendir tanta potencia ya que era muy usual en hifi ochenteros.
Igual me pongo a cablear uno en plan test para verificar todo lo que cuentas, así diseñaré la pbc para los demas foreros.


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 26, 2007)

Teo Raza una pequeña consulta, que valor de potencia necesitan ser las resistencias de la etapa push pull? (las de 0.5 ohms y de 100 ohms, ya que dudo que sean de 1/4W)


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Mar 27, 2007)

la resistencias de 0.5 ohm es de 5w y la de 100 ohm déjalas de 1/2w o de 1w

saludos.


----------



## german_3055 (Dic 22, 2008)

hola, que tal? tengo una potencia para reparar, tiene una alimentacion de mas/menos 50V CC, 6X 2N3055, es cuasicomplementario, alguien tiene idea de como diseñar un driver para esta etapa? tengo la fuente, todo, todo. pasa que actualmente esta acoplado con transformadorr el excitador (es un 2n3055) y le faltan componentes, asique quiero aprovechar la fuente y los TR tanbie con sus disipadores. cada canal entrega 150W creo, es una consola potenciada IONIC Mixer Amp 300W.
gracias.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

german_3055 dijo:
			
		

> hola, que tal? tengo una potencia para reparar.......


¿ Y por que no buscas el esquema original (Philips) y lo reparas ?


----------



## german_3055 (Dic 22, 2008)

el tema es que busque en internet, y no consigo nada sobre ese amplificador......


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

german_3055 dijo:
			
		

> el tema es que busque en internet, y no consigo nada sobre ese amplificador......


http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro04/075.zip


----------



## dios_44 (Dic 22, 2008)

Hoooooooo
que lindo el amplificador me trajo recuerdo
ese lo hice en el colegio ace miles de años
jajja por casualidad no eres del vasco nuñez?
si es asi dale mis saludos al undurraga que es la misma fotocopia que entrega

el amplificado suena bonito lo digo porque escuche como 40 de esos

saludos


----------



## german_3055 (Dic 22, 2008)

lo voy a chequear a ver si es el mismo. de movida, tengo una doferencia en la potencia, ya qyue este dice 300W y tiene 6 transistores 2n3055 en la salida, pero voy a ver que puedo hacer.......


----------



## chivagott (Mar 31, 2010)

tengo una duda de este ampli, el pot de 5kohm, para que es?? y es comercial??? y otra, las resitencias de .5ohm son comerciales???

y aprovechando, como puedo bajar de 40 a 15 volts? 

gracias


----------



## guillemp924 (Abr 11, 2010)

Amigos. Cordial saludo. Me deje tentar por la potencia que se dice tiene este amplificador. Compre los componentes  y arranque a hacer el montaje. La verdad tengo problemas ya que no arranca. Deseo saber si este es el diagrama real del amplificador y si ya se probo tal cual esta en el diagrama. Por costos decidi omitir los 2n3055 y los cambie por tip 31c y 41c. y los 2904 los cambie por 2n3906 supuestamente equivalentes, pero nada. Aun estoy revisando hasta el cansancio. Lo he probado con 12v a 1A para evitar quemar componentes arranca pero no amplifica. Que pasa? estoy en eso. Amigos cualquier recomendación es bien recibida. Pienso cambiar los 31c por 41c para manipular la potencia suficiente y el voltage. Cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2010)

guillemp924 dijo:


> Amigos. Cordial saludo. Me deje tentar por la potencia que se dice tiene este amplificador. Compre los componentes  y arranque a hacer el montaje. La verdad tengo problemas ya que no arranca. Deseo saber si este es el diagrama real del amplificador y si ya se probo tal cual esta en el diagrama. Por costos decidi omitir los 2n3055 y los cambie por tip 31c y 41c. y los 2904 los cambie por 2n3906 supuestamente equivalentes, pero nada. Aun estoy revisando hasta el cansancio. Lo he probado con 12v a 1A para evitar quemar componentes arranca pero no amplifica. Que pasa? estoy en eso. Amigos cualquier recomendación es bien recibida. Pienso cambiar los 31c por 41c para manipular la potencia suficiente y el voltage. Cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida.



Este amplificador requiere ajuste.
Pásate por acá y verás como se hace.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

guillemp924 dijo:


> Por costos decidi omitir los 2n3055 y los cambie por tip 31c y 41c.



Apuesto doble contra sencillo a que esos vuelan apenas le des un poquito de volumen al asunto. Los TIP esos NO son de potencia. 


guillemp924 dijo:


> ...los 2904 los cambie por 2n3906 supuestamente equivalentes...


Mientras hayas conectado bien las patas, eso no te traería problemas.


guillemp924 dijo:


> Lo he probado con 12v a 1A para evitar quemar componentes arranca pero no amplifica. Que pasa?


Que le falta la tensión negativa...

Saludos


----------



## guillemp924 (May 15, 2010)

Amigos que tal. Ha pasado tiempo pero estoy en la causa. Ya termine de montar el amplificador, pero ahora tengo un pequeño problema. Tengo una bocina de 250 wat 8 ohmios y es la que compre para el ampli, pero obtengo muchos bajos en el. Desearia aumentar el brillo del amplificador, que suene con muchos mas agudos. La verdad no sabria si sera por el condensador de entrada ya que es para conectar una guitarra electrica. Amigos de antemano nuevamente muchas gracias. Y por lo de los transistores omiti los tip y agregue los 3055. saludos. Espero respuesta de como aumentar los brillos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2010)

guillemp924 dijo:


> Amigos que tal. Ha pasado tiempo pero estoy en la causa. Ya termine de montar el amplificador, pero ahora tengo un pequeño problema. Tengo una bocina de 250 wat 8 ohmios y es la que compre para el ampli, pero obtengo muchos bajos en el. Desearia aumentar el brillo del amplificador, que suene con muchos mas agudos. La verdad no sabria si sera por el condensador de entrada ya que es para conectar una guitarra electrica. Amigos de antemano nuevamente muchas gracias. Y por lo de los transistores omiti los tip y agregue los 3055. saludos. Espero respuesta de como aumentar los brillos.


¿ No tienes un rango-medio y un tweeter conectados junto al woofer ?


----------



## guillemp924 (May 17, 2010)

La verdad supuse que requeriria algo de brillos pero no agregue nada detweter ni medios. Solo la bocina 250 wat 8 ohmios.


----------



## psychatog (May 21, 2010)

Fíjate que los amplificadores de guitarra requieren un parlante especial, que tiene la respuesta en frecuencia y sensibilidad adecuada para el rango de la guitarra. Con este tipo de parlante no necesitas tweters ni nada mas.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 21, 2010)

Ese amplificador se me hace familiar, se parece al de la revista CEKIT. Recuerdo haberlo armado cuando tenia unos 11 ó 12 años y el sonido era bastante cristalino, aun conservo ese amplificadorcito...


----------



## guillemp924 (Jul 21, 2010)

Amigo muchas gracias por responder. Bueno la verdad esa falla si estubo grave ya que el dinero invertido ya no vuelve. De todas maneras hay algun tipo de referencia o caracteristica en la que me pueda guiar para comprar el parlante?

Amigo gracias por responder. Hay alguna manera de conseguir este tipo de parlante? que referencia o serial debo buscar en estos parlantes?que caracteristicas tiene o que nombre especial puede tener para preguntar y comprarlo?. Hay alguna manera de adaptar este parlante que ya tengo con la frecuencia y sencibilidad de la guitarra? o en su defecto debo desechar la idea de colocar este? Disculpa por tantas dudas.


----------



## guillemp924 (Mar 25, 2013)

amigos yo termine de armar este ampli. Ahora tengo problemas ya que la resistencia de 100 ohmios con el tip32c bolo como pajarito. Ahora suena ronco a maxima potencia. Aveces creo que es por el preamplificador. Alguien tiene sugerencias?


----------



## Maurici0 (Mar 31, 2013)

Cambia el valor por una de 180ohm 1/2 o 1 w y la del tip 31 tambien por una de 180 ohm. Ya que a maximo volumen esas resistencias manejan tambien mas potencia. Tambien revisa el tip 32 y el 3055 de esa red ya que si alguno de ellos se quemo y puso en corto, por ello te quemo la resistencia.


----------

